# Which Shotgun?



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Im looking at getting a new shotgun but am having a hard time choosing and was hoping you guys could give me a hand. im looking at the winchester super x3, benelli super vinci, beretta xtrema 2, or the benelli sbe 2. i want this mostly for waterfowl and skeets. any info you guys have would be great.

thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

After getting the stock to fit me correctly I really like my X3, plus it was a liitle cheaper than the others.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

What are you shooting now? The guns you listed are all autoloaders, and expensive. How much do you want to spend? If you want a solid waterfowl gun I would go with a Bennili nova, that is a pump but will not let you down, and is affordable. I don't shoot skeet, maybe a Stoeger O/U, they are affordable and would be OK in the blind. If you have $1500 the SBE2 is the obvious choice.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

well i was looking at an auto just for the lack of recoil they have. after shooting 400 or 500 shells at skeets with a pump your shoulder get a little tender. what are your opions on the supernova with the comfortech?


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I have an old Nova and an old SBE, neither of which has the new stock. I know one guy who just bought the super vinci with the comfortech, he likes it. Said recoil is pretty light.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

just started looking at the remington versamax, and im really liking the looks of it and for the camo version its 1299.99 cdn which is about $100 cheaper than the sx3 in camo. i thinks it gonna be between these two seeing as here a little bit cheaper than the rest. im going to go into the gun shop this weekend and shoulder them and see which i like better.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

The Remingtons felt recoil is very light, my friends and I had a side by side comparison as a buddy bought a new SBE II and I bought the VersaMax, out of the 6 people that shot both they all said the Remington shot lighter(inertia vs gas, that is not a suprise). For the most part all the expensive autos are nice guns, IMO it comes down to brand loyalty and personal preference.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

If you liked the X3, I'd throw the Maxus into the ring to consinder. Very Very minimal recoil with even 3 1/2 " steel. Loved mine after 1 full season last year.


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

Hands down SX3 is the best auto loader out there for the $$$$


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

i bought the sx3 thanks for the help guys


----------

